# Size of keyboard in Kontakt interface



## Robert_G (Apr 27, 2019)

My keyboard in the interface of Kontakt 6 shows C0 to C7
But I've seen demos where the Kontakt keyboard shows well over 100 keys in the interface. How do I change that in Kontakt…..or is it instrument specific?

I think Anolog Dreams from NI shows 140 keys on the interface.

Thanks.


----------



## INCIRIOS (Apr 27, 2019)

This is based on set_ui_width_px on the instrument. I can't remember which version of kontakt 5 (I think around 5.8) it was increased to a maximum of 1000. Doing this will increase the size of the GUI, and by extension, the keyboard.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 27, 2019)

Kontakt 5.6 increased UI dimensions to max 1000x750. The keyboard extension for wider instruments happened in 5.8.0.


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 27, 2019)

Light and Sound said:


> This is based on set_ui_width_px on the instrument. I can't remember which version of kontakt 5 (I think around 5.8) it was increased to a maximum of 1000. Doing this will increase the size of the GUI, and by extension, the keyboard.



So can I change this? and how do I do it?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 27, 2019)

You need an instrument loaded that has a wide interface, which is done like this:


```
on init
    make_perfview
    set_ui_width_px(1000)
end on
```


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 28, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You need an instrument loaded that has a wide interface, which is done like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



So can i take any instrument and insert that code?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 28, 2019)

Not really. You don't really want to do this to existing instruments which already have their own scripts. Maybe rather have a dummy empty instrument with that code in so that it extends the width of Kontakt's rack. But ultimately, it's a kludge.


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 28, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Not really. You don't really want to do this to existing instruments which already have their own scripts. Maybe rather have a dummy empty instrument with that code in so that it extends the width of Kontakt's rack. But ultimately, it's a kludge.


Thanks for the help


----------

